# Happy Birthday Nikola Tesla



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nikola Tesla









"_Look at those anachronistic Tesla coils, Fritz!_"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A phenomenal and brilliant engineer and inventor, even if he was a bit of a mad scientist (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wonder what he could have done if he had of had more support. I am sure if he were alive today he would be working in area 51.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Ah, Nikola Tesla. The unsung inventor of the Electric Age. Sure, Edison was a great guy, but Tesla doesn't get the credit he deserves.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sci-Fi and horror movies wouldn't have been the same without him. Happy Birthday Nikola.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bday my friend. May your wireless power stations go global.


----------

